# My 6 month Leangains results



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been following the lean gains protocol for 6 months now. I've managed to lose almost 40 pounds whilst adding a little bit of strength. My cut will go until the end of August then a longer bulking period for 4 months where I hope to add around 7-8lbs of muscle.

The first pic is Jan 1st 2014. I weigh about 214lbs. Over 30% body fat.

The second pic is today, July 7th 2014. I weighed in at 176. Not sure body fat % - around 12-13% I think.





Still got a little lower abdomen fat, lower back and pec fat to go then ready to move to a +30% cal on training days and a +10% on rest days.

EDIT: Added non angry pic!



EDIT: Added August photo!



Edit: Bulking throughout september. Up 10lbs. Some of which if fat, but being minimised with IF.

View attachment 159178


Edit: NOV 2nd 2014. Still bulking. Have added strength and FAT!

View attachment 160952


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

fat you looked less angry!

but thats good going for that period of time, last bit of fat in a pain in the **** but you have a good frame to build on


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mate you look great! keep your diet on track and now add some lean body mass

you have lost your fat so now up your calories but keep them clean

well done


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats mate :thumb:


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Great transformation. well done!


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well done . give your self a pat on the back bud hard work has paid off. oh and agree no need to be so angry in pics lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

great work.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Well done mate......now build!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice one, how far can you run?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

...and that, ladies & gents, is what you call some SERIOUS progress. :beer:


----------



## Kirky79 (Feb 13, 2013)

Well done


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't believe it was lean gains....I think you've been using those raspberry ketones


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good work mate.Pat on the back for you


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Huge change, well done.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Incredible work. Congratulations


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

40lbs in 7 months well done man, you look great definately need a bit more mass now though  .


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You should be a role model for some of the doubters..Amazing job mate :beer:


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Great transformation bud!!!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

inspirational...cutting is tough, and you did that with ease...bulking is fun and much easier....you'll love it...

well done!


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the positive feedback chaps!

As for the face - yep, trying to pose, get camera in focus and in the mirror took a lot of concentration lol.

Plan to go on a slow bulk, still on lean gains protocol, after summer hols at the end of august.


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep doing what you're doing. Great progress pal


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Amazing, well done!

What was your cals and food list like


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Great work well done!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Congrats on the weight loss dude :rockon:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Youve gone better looking also :laugh:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome progress  You did hard work then rather than munch DNP like skittles. Kudos if so


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Well done mate, really good progress!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

great progress for such short space of time, some dedication there! now put as much dedication into some muscle mass and you will be laughing!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

good stuff man! how tall are you?


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

musio said:


> Amazing, well done!
> 
> What was your cals and food list like


Cals on workout days are around 2750, and on non workout days around 1750. Lower carbs (~80g) on off days and higher fats.

Food was mainly chicken, beef, rice, veggies, fish, natural yoghurts, quark and cottage cheese.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

troponin said:


> good stuff man! how tall are you?


6'3"


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

I've dieted before using smaller meals spread across 5-6 portions in a day. I found this diet so much easier, as I now eat only 2 meals a day which allows the first meal of the day to be around 1000 cals on non workout days and around 1500-2000 cals on workout day.

This means although I go 16 hours without food, when meal times arrive you get to eat a lot of food which is quite rewarding.

Lean gains is something that I think is much easier to maintain longer term and fits in with working life so much easier. That is part of it's success I think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

Well . . . . . SUUUUUPERB! results. You look a compleatly different bloke. Need to hit the heavy weights now mate. I havent read the whole thread so not sure what your goals are ?????? But let me tell you this . . . Pack a stone of muscle on and you will look awsome. Keep it up.


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

Absolutely great results mate well played


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

dallas said:


> Well . . . . . SUUUUUPERB! results. You look a compleatly different bloke. Need to hit the heavy weights now mate. I havent read the whole thread so not sure what your goals are ?????? But let me tell you this . . . Pack a stone of muscle on and you will look awsome. Keep it up.


Thanks!

I want to put on size and strength come September after I've finished losing this fat. I lost a bit of strength through cutting (pretty weak to start with though!) but goals are slow bulk for 5 months. Strength goals: bench 100kg, dead 160kg and squat 140kg.


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

Those are definitely some impressive results. I went from 270 to about 210lb but look nowhere near as impressive as you do. Was this all done drug and or supplement free?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Christ you have shifted some tonnage. Well done mate


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

well done bro


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

well done


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

xjx said:


> Those are definitely some impressive results. I went from 270 to about 210lb but look nowhere near as impressive as you do. Was this all done drug and or supplement free?


Thanks matey. Only supplements used are protein, fish oil, creatine (if I remember to take it). Tried to only take the protein shakes on the occasion that I haven't got enough from food throughout the day. I've been getting lots of green veg intake, including green juicing veggies.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

fwaa, congrats bro, nice going


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

That's pretty f*ckin awesome mate. I've been looking for some inspiration for a lad at work who's going to come train with me... reckon this is it


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been following the lean gains protocol for 6 months now. I've managed to lose almost 40 pounds whilst adding a little bit of strength. My cut will go until the end of August then a longer bulking period for 4 months where I hope to add around 7-8lbs of muscle.
> 
> ...


Massive well done man From a fellow geordie!

U should be proud of all that hard work blood sweat and tears

Where bowts do u train in Newcastle ?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Excellent mate :thumb: Well done you, gold star. Big tick.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Dazarms said:


> Massive well done man From a fellow geordie!
> 
> U should be proud of all that hard work blood sweat and tears
> 
> Where bowts do u train in Newcastle ?


Thanks  Although I'm not a geordie - down in Surrey/Hampshire.


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Thanks matey. Only supplements used are protein, fish oil, creatine (if I remember to take it). Tried to only take the protein shakes on the occasion that I haven't got enough from food throughout the day. I've been getting lots of green veg intake, including green juicing veggies.


Thank you for the reply and for the inspiring post. Sadly, I look a little more like your before pics AFTER my weight loss. I'm currently doing something similar to leangains, except with a shorter fast and weekly refeeds. I might try your approach after a couple more months of my current protocol.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

xjx said:


> Thank you for the reply and for the inspiring post. Sadly, I look a little more like your before pics AFTER my weight loss. I'm currently doing something similar to leangains, except with a shorter fast and weekly refeeds. I might try your approach after a couple more months of my current protocol.


No worries bud - you went from 270 to 210? that's over 4 stone which is mighty impressive. How tall are you?


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> No worries bud - you went from 270 to 210? that's over 4 stone which is mighty impressive. How tall are you?


Thanks! Stats are 22 years old, 205-210lbs 6'3". Probably around 20% + body fat. I've never been lean and even 15% would be impressive for me. I just can't seem to drop fat further, but I've yet to give up.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well done mate looking great there


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Superb progress mate


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Well done mate! Good base now to lean bulk


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Fair play mate. You've done well there!


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Amazing progress, fair play to you!


----------



## gov400 (Apr 10, 2009)

very inspirational. great work mate


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Well done mate, which protocol did you use? +10/-20 or? I'm doing IF at the moment and am about to start the carb cyling.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

John. said:


> Well done mate, which protocol did you use? +10/-20 or? I'm doing IF at the moment and am about to start the carb cyling.


Cheers mate.

I used a +10 -30 for cutting down. I've got to the point now where I've lost most of what I wanted to and now am adjusting to -20 +20 to try to get some size and strength gains.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

xjx said:


> Thanks! Stats are 22 years old, 205-210lbs 6'3". Probably around 20% + body fat. I've never been lean and even 15% would be impressive for me. I just can't seem to drop fat further, but I've yet to give up.


The biggest thing in this game is patience! What worked for me was weekly photos and measurements. When I didn't think I was changing in the mirror the photos would confirm that I was. This was my motivation


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done buddy...I bet you're looking forward to what the next 6 months brings. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Got a new home gym in my tiny 12x8 garage. Love it.

And another month done. Getting stronger and leaner!


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Well done dude!!! Great transformation.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Great work


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Any way to change this thread to the member journal section?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Any way to change this thread to the member journal section?


 @DiggyV


----------



## GLV (Mar 11, 2014)

Looking great! Any chance you could give me a message? Wouldn't mind some advice


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

What height are you mate, some serious progress. Did you do much cardio and what was a typical daily diet like?


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

A B said:


> What height are you mate, some serious progress. Did you do much cardio and what was a typical daily diet like?


Cheers 

No cardio other than short walks to work.

3 x training days a week.

3000 cals on training days (up from about 2750 as I'm trying to lean bulk)

2000 cals on rest days.

Have been as low as 2300 and 1500 or training and rest days, but too low and lost a bit of strength in the process.

Around 180g protein each day

400g carbs 65g fat on training day

85g carbs 110g fat on rest day.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

GLV said:


> Looking great! Any chance you could give me a message? Wouldn't mind some advice


Course, let me know what you need.


----------



## GLV (Mar 11, 2014)

Is there any information about on the routine & diet you followed?


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

GLV said:


> Is there any information about on the routine & diet you followed?


Yes,

Try www.leangains.com and www.rippedbody.jp

Both good resources.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Cheers
> 
> No cardio other than short walks to work.
> 
> ...


im on around 2500, slowly recomping. 250g prot, 200g carbs, 70g fat. Im thiking of trying IFdiet in the future. 2 meals pre and one meal post. 50%kcals post. How did you split yours, 2-3 meals?


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

A B said:


> im on around 2500, slowly recomping. 250g prot, 200g carbs, 70g fat. Im thiking of trying IFdiet in the future. 2 meals pre and one meal post. 50%kcals post. How did you split yours, 2-3 meals?


Yes same, 3 meals but sometime 2 if working a later shift.

I train fasted with about 30g of BCAA if I workout I the morning (more so now I have the home gym) but if I workout in the evening I'd restrict cals before the workout and try to get in about 70% of total daily calories after training.


----------



## ScouseDrago (May 19, 2014)

Superb progress. Just shows what sticking to a diet and workout plan can do. Consistency works wonders


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Great progress! I agree that IF is the easiest way to get rid of fat. I cut the conventional way until I reached my goals and thought I'd try and bulk with the leangains program to try and keep fat gain as low as possible.

What I found was I couldn't physically eat enough to actually be in a surplus. Lol. I ate around 3000 cals a day and kept losing weight!


----------



## Gurlaash (Aug 1, 2014)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Cheers
> 
> No cardio other than short walks to work.
> 
> ...


Great transformation dude. Very impressive. I too am trying to do the same. I am 5 foot 8 with 75 kg..

you take a lot of fat on non training days. Could you elaborate why and how it worked?? And did you take all that fat from cottage cheese ??

Thanks.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Morning pal, just a quick question on your BCAA intake, did you do it as per the leangains website (10g every other hour during fasted)?

if so what BCAA did you take? its not the cheapest supp in the world.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Tepidsparrow said:


> Morning pal, just a quick question on your BCAA intake, did you do it as per the leangains website (10g every other hour during fasted)?
> 
> if so what BCAA did you take? its not the cheapest supp in the world.


Hi mate,

I do take 30g BCAA if working out fasted. About half before workout and half after. I get the cheapest stuff from MyProtein.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Fat is mostly from fish and nuts/peanut butter.

Highish fats as per the lean gains guide


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

right mate...you said you ate quark.....where did you buy it from and what did you eat it with...i bought some from morrisons it was 'lake district cheese co quark'

and it was the most disgusting thing ive eaten in a long time.....


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Tepidsparrow said:


> right mate...you said you ate quark.....where did you buy it from and what did you eat it with...i bought some from morrisons it was 'lake district cheese co quark'
> 
> and it was the most disgusting thing ive eaten in a long time.....


I get the normal Sainsburys stuff. It's much better with chocolate protein powder mixed in if you don't like the taste.

Or just eat stuff more of the you like!

Personally I like it. It's easy to take to work and has 33 grams of protein in a small tub.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Awesome results in a relatively small time period Mackeral. It has made me a believer, I am going to incoporate some of this and see how i get on! :thumb:


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Now slow bulking - around 3500 cals on workout days. Lifts increasing steadily. Loving eating 2k+ meals!

Plan to slow bulk for another 12-16 weeks then cut down end of Jan.

Put on about 10lbs so far. Some of which if fat, but being minimised with IF.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

look good, where are you from?


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Camberley


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Camberley


ah, thought you looked like someone trains near me, no worries


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow excellent progress, you've done well!


----------



## Rishiii (Sep 20, 2014)

great job! Keep it up.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Been bulking now for about 8 weeks. Lots of dirty food, have put on a stone. As you can see a bit of excess fat too! Strength up, feeling good still following LeanGains 

View attachment 160952


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Good progress mate! I'm on leangains as well, love the protocol. Also slow bulking! Shoving 2000kcal down in one meal is so satisfying haha


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> View attachment 155965
> 
> 
> Got a new home gym in my tiny 12x8 garage. Love it.


Nice poster, for anyone else who was wondering, here's the ebay link.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Gym-Motivation-No-Excuses-Poster-/131292698571?pt=UK_Art_Photographs_RL&var=&hash=item1e91a797cb


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Rishiii said:


> great job! Keep it up.


Nice progress pal, traps are looking fricking meeeean


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Great transformation dude,


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Great work, i lost 70lbs using IF leangains, and im still cutting but this has really motivated me to see how you have done on a slow bulk. I wasn't sure if i would stick with the protocol for bulking but you have made up my mind. nice work. :thumb:

I was going to say your getting through A LOT of BCAA at 30g per session! AFAIK your body can't absorb any more than 10g of BCAA in the raw state, i think its 2.5g or 3.5g of leucine max a day so the other 20g is going to waste. Hope that saves you some money.

did you have a cheat day when cutting and what were your macros cutting? and at the minute? (sorry if i missed this in any earlier posts)


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

Great going done only started lean gains last week can I ask what do you eat on non training days ,


----------



## bundi (Jun 3, 2016)

Superb achievement! You look good


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Now slow bulking - around 3500 cals on workout days. Lifts increasing steadily. Loving eating 2k+ meals!
> 
> Plan to slow bulk for another 12-16 weeks then cut down end of Jan.
> 
> Put on about 10lbs so far. Some of which if fat, but being minimised with IF.


 what's your lifts stats. not your one rep but average weight on the bar you doing on the main lifts?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Bish83 said:


> what's your lifts stats. not your one rep but average weight on the bar you doing on the main lifts?


 this thread is over a year old now, doubt the guys still about but would be really interesting to see what progress he made over a year on.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Tepidsparrow said:


> right mate...you said you ate quark.....where did you buy it from and what did you eat it with...i bought some from morrisons it was 'lake district cheese co quark'
> 
> and it was the most disgusting thing ive eaten in a long time.....


 I add chili sauce to it and have it spicy very nice that way


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> I add chili sauce to it and have it spicy very nice that way


 I'm sure he's glad to get help with what to eat after tea 2 years ago


----------

